# Do slings kick hairs, or leave hairs around?



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sure i'm getting hair irritation from my slings

This is the second time its happened, the tips of my fingers are itchy sore, not red tho. The only thing i can think of is opening my sling pots the night before....

anyone shed any light...

i'm convinced, otherwise i have strange itchy finger syndrome! lol


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

bump :2thumb:

I'd like to know too about what size/age a T starts to produce hairs that have an affect on people


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

shiprat said:


> I'm sure i'm getting hair irritation from my slings
> 
> This is the second time its happened, the tips of my fingers are itchy sore, not red tho. The only thing i can think of is opening my sling pots the night before....
> 
> ...


What species ? And when you say sling , approximately how big ?

I've seen a 2" LS Brazilian White Knee flick hairs but nothing smaller . But then again the only T I've grown on that would flick hairs has been my Curly Hair and that's too laid back to care about flicking . The rest of my potential flickers are wee little slings .


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

i had a 1.5inch GBB flicking at me :hmm:


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I remember reading in 'The Tarantula Keepers Guide' that slings get their first U-hairs when they become independent so a 1-2 cm sling will already have a patch of defensive hairs. If you look at a photo of, say, almost any Brachy sling at that size you can clearly see a dark patch of urticating hairs on the abdomen. I'm not saying that other NW species don't have hairs that young, just that they are really obvious if you look at young brachypelma slings since their body is really pale at that age.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't urticating hairs actually look brighter in photos... the so called mirror patch.

I've had my 2cm versi raise it's abdomen at me (they can't flick but I seem to remember they press them in by presenting their abdomen).


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok got chaco golden knee slings and mexican fireleg (bohemi) they are about 3cm.

I have been told that if they are webbing they lay down hairs as defense and that they can get on the sling pots.


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

i had some slings arrive the other day, only 1 cm, i got itchy fingers after i took them out the pots so i'd say yeah even tiny slings can drop hairs. infact i can see them quite clearly looking at my little avi versi.


----------

